# Origin verschenkt den Star Wars Battlefront Season Pass



## Scubaman (12. September 2017)

und wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet die Ultimate Edition des Spiels 4,99€.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. September 2017)

Danke Dir!

Grüße

phila


----------



## drstoecker (13. September 2017)

Danke dir für den Tipp!


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Großes Dankeschön! 
Spiel gekauft, Season Pass erhalten.

Das Spiel hat mich zwar nicht so gereizt, da es an die alten Battlefront Teile nicht heran kam, aber Schnäppchen ist Schnäppchen


----------



## KnSN (13. September 2017)

Seit Monaten herrscht Ebbe! Nur Plunder! Wann endlich kommt Battlefield 4!?


----------



## Necthor (17. September 2017)

Scubaman schrieb:


> und wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet die Ultimate Edition des Spiels 4,99€.


Hast/Habt Du/Ihr einen Link für mich?
Ist es die DE Version?
Wird der Pass auch für Star Wars Battlefront 2 gelten?

Danke schon mal.


gefunden und gekauft


----------

